
Retail stores are turning into e-commerce fulfillment centers - cdepman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-next-phase-of-the-retail-apocalypse-stores-reborn-as-e-commerce-warehouses-11595044859
======
markwaldron
One of the "Requests for Startups" items for YC is for Brick & Mortar 2.0 [1].
I'm curious to see if retail stores being used as fulfillment centers is a
more longterm trend after the virus has been tamed. Where would a startup best
fit if this does become a trend.

I know when I'm in the market for a new electronic accessory, I'll often go to
Best Buy when I just want to see and feel what I'm shopping for. If I decide
in-store that I want to purchase something, I'll scan the barcode on the back
and see if it's cheaper elsewhere and many times it is. Is there a want for
more showrooms for certain high-priced items, even if they aren't things like
mattresses and exercise equipment? Could somewhere like Best Buy exist with a
much smaller showroom with a handful of TV's and most of their items in a
warehouse?

1:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#brick](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#brick)

~~~
theshadowknows
I used to work for a medium sized retailer. There’s strong market at the
subpremium level for multiple fulfillment options such as buy online, pickup
in store as well as buy in-store and ship to home. We did indeed undertake a
massive project such that most, though not all, physical stores became
essentially mini fulfillment centers. The benefit to customers was that they
could see a product online and go to a store to try it out. If they liked it
but wanted say a different size or color that wasn’t in stock then we could
ship from a different store and have it available to them wherever. It was
quite interesting project to be sure, but customers reacted very positively.

